# brimfield antique shoe



## msleonas (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone going to the Brimfield Antique show? Is it worth it? I am thinking about driving up there this coming Saturday which is the last day.


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2013)

It's an amazing amount of dealers and stuff to go thru, well worth the trip in my opinion...


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm from Texas and have been to Brimfield 3 times in the last 2 years.  I have found many good bottles there at reasonable prices.  By the last day though it is pretty picked over.  I always go as soon as each field opens, Tue-Fri, and find good bottles.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 3, 2013)

I go every May It's amazing.  There are a good amount bottles or whatever else you're looking for! Have fun wish I was going!


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2013)

Ive never been but was thinking of going Saturday with someone from work.(about 1 hour drive) I heard it two diffrent ways , everything may be picked over by the last few days, but you might be able to get good deals on the last days with whats left

 over 5000 dealers  got to be crazy
 http://brimfieldshow.com/index.html


----------



## splante (Sep 4, 2013)

Leona, Taylor
 If you want to meet up or drive up let me know, we were thinking of leaving around 10 or 11 on Saturday (working Friday Night till midnight)I will be driving, gonna meet a coworker at the park and ride on route 117 (Kent Hospital exit)


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 4, 2013)

I might be able to go, esp. if we can all carpool, I'll have to see if I can get Sat. off since I volunteered to cover a shift.


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been twice. I found a few bottles. From what I could tell. The bottle vendors usually want retail for their products. but if you find a bottle on a general antique dealers table/tent you can negotiate a decent price.

 wear good shoes
 Have cash
 its A LOT of walking
 if you see something, and you walk away, its hard to remember where you saw it.
 be prepared to get "drunk junk"


 here are a few photos from the sky to give you an idea what you have in store.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I really want to go. I will let you both now for sure on Friday night.


----------



## splante (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks for the tips anyone have any others, Like best place to park, are they broken into sections like, bottles, furniture,ect or is it free for all


> ORIGINAL:  NHkeith
> 
> I have been twice. I found a few bottles. From what I could tell. The bottle vendors usually want retail for their products. but if you find a bottle on a general antique dealers table/tent you can negotiate a decent price.
> 
> ...


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 5, 2013)

Its a free for all
 other things to bring:

 sunglasses, sunscreen, backpack.  I think its a few miles maybe from one end to the other. so if you find a killer bottle at the beginning you might have to carry it all day. 

 I usually park in the church on your right hand side when you drive into the down town area. They have port a potties there. 

 The first time, I really got over heated, and junk drunk(everything starts looking like JUNK). We started right around 7am and spent the entire day there, and didn't get to all the fields.  

 The first time I went, i skipped the pay fields, and just did the free fields. The second time I paid to go into 2 different fields. 5 or 10$ I forget. 


 good LUCK have fun


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 5, 2013)

It is only one mile from one end to the other but some of the fields are deep.  There are lots of paid parking lots, the ones further out are cheaper, $5. and the ones closer to the show fields are $10. 
 The "pay fields" he is referring to will all be free by Saturday.  They charge $10 admission for some fields on the day they open, which is Tue - Fri.  There are hundreds, sometimes thousands, of early shoppers lined up to pay to be the first ones in to find the bargains, they will run over you if you don't get out of the way when the gate opens.  When I go I always stand in line and pay to get in early.  I have bought a Townsends Sarsaparilla for $10, iron pontil Wolfe's Schnapps for $10, Schroeders Bitters for $20, Clasped hands UNION Calabash for $40, Olive Success to the Railroad flask for $100, Indian Queen for $300.  None of that would have been there if I had not paid the admission to get in the first day as soon as the gates opened.
 By Sat you may still find something but it will have been picked over for a few days before you get there.  Good luck though, you never know what might turn up.


----------



## splante (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks for the info everyone..sorry msleona did not mean to hi-jack your thread


----------



## msleonas (Sep 6, 2013)

Steve & Taylor,

 I am going to drive myself tomorrow. I plan on leaving RI around 6:30AM. I am hoping to see you guys there. I will call you guys when I get there. What time do you guys plan on heading up there?


----------



## splante (Sep 6, 2013)

I plan on leaving around 10:30, good luck hope to see you there. I work till midnight so didnt want to leave to early.


----------



## splante (Sep 6, 2013)

by the way if anyone wants to meet up, I will have room for 1 more person ,or can meet and follow us up. I will be at the park and ride off of exit 10 route 95 in Warwick at 10:30. Saturday am, Also just noticed the last day of the show is Sunday the 8th not Saturday the 7th...fyi


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 6, 2013)

Sure seems like a few miles 

 1 mile down, 1 mile back. Plus all the fields.  up and down each row..

 I went last year in July and it was in the 90s and humid.  
 I drank 7-8 waters and was SOAKED from walking from morning until 5 pm.. 

 Its absolutely gorgeous outside  today here in New Hampshire, and the weekend looks the same..

 Have fun and GOOD luck


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

Pretty much struck out with RI acls, the few they did have I already have. Did get a couple non- RI acls nothing to speak of. JUNK DRUNK was a great way to put it, overwelming  on how much stuff to look through, RIbottle guy who I went with did make some nice RI embossed bottle buys, something I have very little knowledge of and stayed away from. There are no shortgage of Antiques thats for sure,got some good laughs from people who bought huge pieces of furniture and stuff they were trying to figure out how to get it in there cars/vans. All and all a good day,good expierence,lot of walking, accidently deleted most of my pics but here come a few


 thought I found ACL paradise until I realized there were like 50 of each brand


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

got hungry  but not that hungry...


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

picked up all 3 of these for $5.00, SODAPOPBOB ill message you , if interested I will send you one of the Bob's clubs for just the cost of shipping.
 Glad I went, will be much better prepared next year, best ways in and out to miss the traffic, as suggested at least a backpack is a must a wagon or cart would be helpfull also.
 Plan on improving my knowledge of embossed bottles and non RI bottles for next year. I think my focus was to narrow.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm still waiting to see the antique shoe.
 I'm not big into footwear but that's what you said. [][][]
 Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jamesandjessz (Sep 9, 2013)

We went for the first time on Saturday. LOVED it and plan to go again next Fall. 

 We arrived at 7:30 and left around 3. Definitely came to the conclusion that we would not be able to see it all, but still found some great things for reasonable prices and was able to wheel and deal some.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 9, 2013)

@Eric, I realized after the fact that I typed an "e" instead of a "w". Thought it was funny too!


----------

